# Dragon fruit!!



## Mister Michael (Dec 11, 2006)

hey has anyone had this fruit its amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, i had my first one about 2 days ago. Pretty bland though, i wasnt a fan. Very prety none-the-less.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 11, 2006)

Tastes of water


----------

